# Cabales   Serrada  Escrima



## Firehawk4 (May 16, 2006)

Hi   who   can  tell  me   about  Serrada  Escrima ?   its  emptyhand   fighting    aspects  ?And  footwork   and  drills  with  the stick  and  dagger  ?


----------



## eric10 (Jun 1, 2006)

Firehawk,
Cabales Serrada is a close range style of stick fighting. There are 12 strikes in serrada, and different counters for each one.  The counters include a checking hand.  Disarms are also part of the system, along with the empty hand aspect.  Lock and block and free flow are also part of Serrada.  In the lock and block you use (Espada y Daga), a stick and knife.  Free flow along with lock and block are a form of sparring.  There are a few other aspects like picking.  Footwork is mainly the split step, and mostly the male triangle.  I'm sure I've missed some stuff, but I hope this helps.


----------



## monkey (Jun 1, 2006)

Angel studied with Max Serimontie.Told to me by Angel & his son Vincent.Now Max had an all around art.That ment full range from short or serrada to long like the staff (a.k.a. bonkow)The Largo was the long range.Angel was realy good with the short or close quarter.He would break the hand that attacked -strip the wepon-hit the knee & break it-back up to ribs-then verious flereties to the head.This was done one 1 side (attack side of the body)The purpose was to take out 90 degrees of the 180 the man has to fight with.Now heres the best part.He was very skilled in counters & his drills Lock n block,Deployed counter por counter.This gave great power & speed for the serrada player to deploy.The empty hand skills of Max -Had a kuntao flavor & Angel had good empty hand skills.Angel did teach people like Inosanto-Boggs-Davis-Jutchnick-Mike Inay-Jimmy Tacosa-to name a few.Mike Inay had the best of Angel & yet just as Loyal to Max.So yes he did staff & more.Tacosa was tight with Angel & earned a masters.There were a few others.


----------



## Guro Harold (Jun 1, 2006)

eric10 said:
			
		

> Firehawk,
> Cabales Serrada is a close range style of stick fighting. There are 12 strikes in serrada, and different counters for each one. The counters include a checking hand. Disarms are also part of the system, along with the empty hand aspect. Lock and block and free flow are also part of Serrada. In the lock and block you use (Espada y Daga), a stick and knife. Free flow along with lock and block are a form of sparring. There are a few other aspects like picking. Footwork is mainly the split step, and mostly the male triangle. I'm sure I've missed some stuff, but I hope this helps.


 
Hi Eric,

Thanks for your post and welcome to MartialTalk!!!

Palusut
MT Senior Moderator


----------



## KOROHO (Jun 21, 2006)

We just hosted Mr. Mike Schwarz for an excellent seminar on Serrada Escrima.  I was highly impressed, not just by him but by the art.  It is a lot deeper than I expected.
We covered the 12 angles of attack including counters and a good bit of emty-hand work, stick disarms and talked quite a lot about the knife applications.

Mr. Schwarz has direct lineage back to Angel Cabales through his teacher Anthony Davis.

I don't know if I will have time to persue intensive training in this art with all my other obligations.  But what I picked up will definitely be worked into my curriculum.

There will be a video produced from this seminar and we are working on the beginnings of a testing requirements video series.  I strongly encourage other stylists to look into this art.

Jim Mc Coy
www.koroho.com


----------



## GuruJim1 (Jun 22, 2006)

Here is the World Serrada Escrima Federation / Martial Arts International website. It has some good thing on Serrada Escrima.

http://wsef-mai.defensivecombat.com/


----------



## KOROHO (Jun 22, 2006)

Yes.  This is Mike Schwarz's organization.  His own site is www.defensivecombat.com


----------



## GuruJim1 (Jun 23, 2006)

Yes he does, and I developed both sites for him and Anthony Davis. I'll be a special guest at Anthony Davis's Workshop this Aug 5. I now just hope I can make it...LOL.


----------

